# Many Ball Watches Originate from Asia



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

I could not help but notice that many ball watches for sale on sites originate in Asia for some reason. Are Ball watches geared toward Japan and other Asian countries?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The conglomerate which bought the Ball name was Asian; that's the reason. I don't know who owns the name now.

heb


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

riddlers said:


> I could not help but notice that many ball watches for sale on sites originate in Asia for some reason. Are Ball watches geared toward Japan and other Asian countries?


Could you clarify--what watches are you talking about? Living in Japan, I know only of a few models that were made for the area--the 44mm Aviator comes to mind, which was briefly (2010-2012?) sold in the US after first being introduced in Asia, the SS version of Standard Time, which simply came out a few months earlier in Asia before it was released worldwide, and the two black dial versions of the Cleveland Express (one with silver accents, the other with gold)--both of which never made it beyond Asia--there are undoubtedly others, but I am not sure the number would qualify as "many"--please provide some examples of the watches you are referring to.

And "heb"--which "Asian conglomerate" was that again?


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

The thread title comes across as if you are suggesting they are made in Asia. Is that your intent?

originate 

verb orig·i·nate \ə-ˈraj-ˌnāt\ 

Simple Definition of originate
: to begin to exist : to be produced or created
: to cause (something) to exist : to produce or create (something)


----------



## john.6 (May 28, 2014)

timefleas said:


> Could you clarify--what watches are you talking about? Living in Japan, I know only of a few models that were made for the area--the 44mm Aviator comes to mind, which was briefly (2010-2012?) sold in the US after first being introduced in Asia, the SS version of Standard Time, which simply came out a few months earlier in Asia before it was released worldwide, and the two black dial versions of the Cleveland Express (one with silver accents, the other with gold)--both of which never made it beyond Asia--there are undoubtedly others, but I am not sure the number would qualify as "many"--please provide some examples of the watches you are referring to.
> 
> And "heb"--which "Asian conglomerate" was that again?


Asia Commercial Holdings Limited


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Which is actually owned by and American citizen. As Peter indicates there are a few Asia only models, but there are also some US only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## john.6 (May 28, 2014)

samanator said:


> Which is actually owned by and American citizen. As Peter indicates there are a few Asia only models, but there are also some US only.
> 
> Not according to their own company report and profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Asia does seem to be a deep well for Ball watches.

For example.

BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Almost too much info to make a good determination, IMHO.


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

zengineer said:


> The thread title comes across as if you are suggesting they are made in Asia. Is that your intent?
> 
> originate
> 
> ...


Maybe just poor word choice. I thought the same thing when I saw the title of the thread.


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

No. Originate as in "post." It seems like many of the sellers of Ball watches are in Asia.


zengineer said:


> The thread title comes across as if you are suggesting they are made in Asia. Is that your intent?
> 
> originate
> 
> ...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Find the pictures and movies from Rob's trip to the factory a few years ago would kind of blow a whole in that one.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

I think the OP is just noticing that a lot of Ball watches are for sale from Asian owners or vendors. I've noticed this as well when browsing on eBay.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Gnomon watches @ Singapore has been appointed AD recently................but the choice of models offered is very limited...............Over the years I have tried buying Ball watches from European AD's when there was a significant price difference compared to US-AD's.......but every time they declined to ship to a US address (willing to ship to Canada)........so obviously there are controls in place.

I travel to Asia (Tokyo, Singapore etc) twice a year and keep my "3rd eye" open for watch stores..........can't say I have seen anything out of the way regarding Ball's presence.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

And of course, with Asia having two of the three top economies in the world (China and Japan), it doesn't seem too extraordinary that their marketplaces are fairly robust.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I notice this as well but so is Rolex in the China market. The watches are very popular there. Nothing wrong with that. 
On a side note, I own most of the other big Swiss brands, Ball watches are so marvelously unpretentious. They are just a joy to wear extremely accurate and have establish their own look and niche.



brminpin said:


> I think the OP is just noticing that a lot of Ball watches are for sale from Asian owners or vendors. I've noticed this as well when browsing on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

In my experience, Ball is very popular in Asia.. I purchased my first Ball watch in Hong Kong, in 2009. And I remember most watch stores carried the brand.


----------



## friedricetheman (Mar 30, 2015)

Ball was very popular in Asia due to the heavy marketing being done here. Also, due to the forex, Ball is somewhat affordable for the middle class segment in most parts of Asia when compared to other brands like Rolex and Omega.

I know of at least 5 people who own Ball watches here in Asia.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Ball isn't doing that great in Singapore in my opinion. Don't really see any ADs here pushing them.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been at Toppers and other AD for quite a few events over the years. While occasionally a person in the know comes in for a specific Ball watch, most watches are sold by people working their way to the Ball case and seeing something that interests them. No pushing really on any brand. Now for brand that allow sales through department stores I do see more pushing. 

There was a few years back a good size multi brand AD at the underground mall attached to the Sands in Singapore that had Ball. I did not see them pushing any one brand there, and I was in a few times over the course of a week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Qilun (Feb 19, 2017)

balzebub said:


> Ball isn't doing that great in Singapore in my opinion. Don't really see any ADs here pushing them.


Well but I've also notice there are quite a number of shops here that sells mid to high range brands selling Ball watch as well. Maybe like you mention they don't really push them, but surprisingly I went to a shop today and checked out the volcano model and the sales person actually are quite good in pushing it. Also mentioned Ball have the best lume in the market right now which goes without saying.


----------



## appview (Jun 9, 2016)

Ball is pretty popular here in Malaysia as there are many ADs . I'd say they did a good job marketing it. 10 years ago, quite unheard of and they were giving hefty discounts,


----------



## InKyiv (Feb 21, 2020)

Some information you may find useful: Ball watches 'originate' in Switzerland. Their company headquarters are located in Switzerland. They are managed in Switzerland. They are owned by an investment holdings company which also owns other watch companies and extensive real estate holdings. From the information I've found, the Swiss watch companies they own have operated uninterrupted since their acquisition. I'm reminded that in 1967, Bulova was an American company (manufacturing in Switzerland) when they bought the holding company that owned Universal Genève. Asia Commercial Holdings, which owns Ball Watch Company, is publicly traded on HKEX. 
Worth some reflection: Frederique Constant and Alpina are owned by Citizen, yet I would not personally conclude that they originate in Japan. In similar fashion, Zenith is owned by Louis Vuitton SE (LVMH), which along with Ulysse Nardin is owned by Kering... it really is the nature of how much of the industry is financed.


----------

